# Nice British Riding pony type Pony Stallion...any suggestions?



## The Blonde Business (30 January 2012)

I have a super 'It's The Business' w/b chestnut mare, with a dressage mummy (African Copper). I am wanting to produce her first foal, a nice moving British Riding Pony type.  I am trying to find a lovely pony stallion for AI.  Nothing to stocky, as if anything I would like to produce a smaller version of her, not bigger than 14.2hh.  It would be nice to produce a palomino, or a coloured, but movement and temperament more important.  Can anyone suggest any proven stallions?  I have tried Stallions online etc. nothing has caught my eye yet.  Any advice appreciated. Thanks


----------



## eventrider23 (30 January 2012)

Have you seen Bernwode Brokat???  Also Bathleyhills have a cracking Palomino colt recently graded called Bathleyhills Monet - not proven but a cracking young horse!


----------



## rossiroo (30 January 2012)

Country Farm Stud have a lovely 14.2hh coloured sports pony.Something like 'sportswood Jaficca' , try their website for more information. They breed some beautiful horses and ponys, sports and show types. I think the owners name is Karen.


----------



## Cherrygarden (31 January 2012)

How big is she and could we have pictures please? If you are wanting to breed down then you may need to drop to the next height level and look below Brokat and Pennys' palomino boy but she has a lovely and very proven chestnut sec B that has been used a lot on bigger mares and does the job at a very good price and AI and if palomino is on the order form then she stands a sec b cremello also at a fab price, only young but I LOVE him in the pictures, really classical conformation or looks to have and I am quite tempted to try and breed a pally from him at some point even though I don't do that and the mare in question really needs size and canter which I have at home to use..... I would defo ring and ask about him though as if Penny has him he will be produced well and go out and do stuff thus promoting your foal if this is required.


----------



## wonder (31 January 2012)

Romanno stud have Riding Pony stallions from 12.2hh to 14.2hh.  They produce top quality stock alot going to HOYS.  I have seen all the boys they are lovely in the flesh.


----------



## joeanne (31 January 2012)

http://www.stanleygrangestud.com/nconnoisseur.htm

Saw him before D sold him to Stanley Grange and I really really rated him. Moves beautifully, but that photo does him no justice at all!!


----------



## lilly1 (31 January 2012)

Royal Command of Wentward is a nice little stallion.  http://www.murraybrookstud.co.uk/3.html Nice temperament and breeds some good stock.  We bred a very correct show hunter pony by him.  That said we also have a small Its The Business mare and I&#8217;m not sure how he would cross with her as they are very different types


----------



## CrazyMare (31 January 2012)

Real RP types - Rotherwood Peter Pan? Greenbarrow Mr Smee? Jackets Pipedream?


----------



## nicola_g (31 January 2012)

Joanna s-b said:



			as if anything I would like to produce a smaller version of her, not bigger than 14.2hh.  It would be nice to produce a palomino, or a coloured, but movement and temperament more important.  Can anyone suggest any proven stallions?  I have tried Stallions online etc. nothing has caught my eye yet.  Any advice appreciated. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I'm in France so not up to date with currently standing UK pony stallions BUT as has been previously mentioned I would advise you to go for a stallion much smaller than you mare.  

My mare is around 15hh and I chose a stallion who was 1.45m i.e., around 14.1hh as like yourself I was hoping to get something around 14.2hh.  I was surprised how big my foal was at birth and now at 20months it's obvious that he is going to be bigger than his dam when fully mature.


----------



## KLMSportsHorses (31 January 2012)

Stanley Grange Cocktail I can recommend highly! Fantastic kids ponies temp to die for fab conformation and amazing movement and beauty! I have a baby by him I am thrilled with, to make 13.2hh HOYS qual RP... She is a yearling this year and have already been told to try to qual for Cuddy with her! She is out of 14.1hh mare, he stands at Cosford stud but would need to call them as he isn't at public stud! Also highly recommend SPSS not just for your stally options but also for grading your mare! Have fun choosing a future husband for your mare!!! ;-D k xxxx


----------



## NicolaC (1 February 2012)

Cherry Top stud has got a lovely stallion called Lowland Jazz.


----------



## Truly (2 February 2012)

I used Kalevan Mystic Pride on my Thoroughbred mare..and got exactly what I wanted ..a BRP  ...he's rising 4yo,14.2hh and has a cracking temperament, lovely conformation and movement...and he is really 'GOLDEN' lol..he is my dream pony 
Here's his page if you want to see him growing up 
http://www.electrum-cremello-tb-uk.com/JOYDENS-GLITTERMAN-aka-Goldie-


----------



## breezing (2 February 2012)

Have a look at the spss website ,there are some new stallions just come on incuding Wadacre super trooper who is registered with the NPS ,I am also a fan of Bernwode Brokat having bred 2 1st premium foals by him .


----------



## The Blonde Business (2 February 2012)

Thanks everyone, some nice ones to look at, I will go and spend some time researching them. Really thrilled by the response
I am trying to insert a picture or two...I am not very good at it but when I work it out will do.


----------



## The Blonde Business (2 February 2012)

Cherry Garden:
She is 16.1hh, and quite well built, and short backed and very powerful.

How do I add pics????


----------



## louisewilliams (2 February 2012)

Have a look at Georgeo II - www.phoenixnationalstud.com  he is elite graded chaps elite spss , graded aes . 147 cms International ja jumping pony , silver disk bsja , his dam sire is gold winning pony , available by natural and ai .


----------



## minesadouble (2 February 2012)

Another vote for Stanley Grange Stud  

http://www.stanleygrangestud.com/atstud.htm

A lovely choice of RP Stallions and Jerome has been breeding lovely stock for a long time.


----------



## The Blonde Business (2 February 2012)

I am liking the Rotherwood stallions.  The stanley grange stud has some nice ones.


----------



## The Blonde Business (2 February 2012)

Truely I like the look of Mystic Pride, but it seems AI is not availble, and i think AI is my only option with the size difference  and distance.


----------



## cumbriamax (2 February 2012)

for riding pony stallions-why not have a look at the world famous whalton stud, home to Kilvington Scroundrel, they have produced numerous HOYs, RIHS horses & ponies.the owner Jo mcinnes is a highly respected judges in UK & abroad.


----------



## jamesmead (3 February 2012)

I don't like the culture of "secret" reports to TFC and subsequent missing posts, so I will say here that I have reported the above posts by JohnBaur for their deliberately aggressive and unpleasant stance and content; I suggest that anyone who feels as I do, does the same.


----------



## Cherrygarden (3 February 2012)

Thank you Jamesmead. I decided the best way to deal with it was openly but you are quite right, the tone was altered unnecessarily. Seems I missed a bit during dinner though.


----------



## eventrider23 (3 February 2012)

Wow - pop offline for a bit and everything is gone...wonder if I missed anything interesting...ah well! LOL


----------



## Truly (4 February 2012)

Joanna s-b said:



			Truely I like the look of Mystic Pride, but it seems AI is not availble, and i think AI is my only option with the size difference  and distance.
		
Click to expand...

They did do A.I. with him...If you contact them I'm sure they'll confirm they do 
Those photo's don't do him justice imho but he is a cracking pony and if you look at his pedigree it is top Sec B lines


----------

